

Dropouts look to learn from Zuckerberg - gatsby
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/f9849650-9eb0-11e0-a4f1-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1QMImQE97

======
michaelcampbell
I see these articles every few years, and they always have about the same
thrust. After some "big thing" hits from someone who was luckily well placed
at the right time, there is the hue and cry of "HE did it, so can I!". And
that's perfectly fine. And I love to see it; it's truly magical to see
something out of the box happen by someone who's never seen the box, but these
articles (and the people who point to them as some sort of ad-proof that
"anyone can do it") fail to point out the almost infinitesimally small
occurrences of this actually happening /to them/.

Meanwhile, the rest of the actual world that makes living possible moves ahead
with work, sacrifice, and determination.

